# MSN live maps bird's eye view - amazing!



## cbcbd (Nov 7, 2007)

maps.live.com

I can see my car!!!

The bird's eye is not available everywhere yet, but it's pretty cool when it is and I'm sure they'll expand.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 7, 2007)

pretty neat, but that shot has got to be from jan or feb from last year


----------

